# Gauges.. anyone? :P



## Yield (Jun 16, 2011)

For you who don't know what they are, they're like earrings, but just bigger. I know you've seen them. XD Most you have probably seen are HUGE though. I have small ones.

A picture of the sizes:






Most people start at 18 (right before the 16)... as in normal earring size. I started out on accident when I got fake gauges (I had no idea what they were) and they slid through my ear because the heavy ball on the back. So I had gradually went from a normal earring size.. to a 14.

I convinced my mom to let me get normal gauges- 14s, and she let me and said "NO BIGGER". I played with those so much that I ended up going behind her back (I got in trouble) and getting 12s and 10s. I put the 12s in.. too small. So I put the 10s in.. perfect! Well I've always wanted plugs. 

So today I convinced my mom to let me go to 8s. And I cannot express to you how gross it is shoving a size 8 plug through a size 10 ear hole. It doesn't look all that bigger... but BOY it is LOL and it HURTS. Especially my right ear. Thought I was gunna puke afterwards (Oddly enough. I have been unable to puke for almost 6 years now, even when feeling ill). It's been like 10 minutes and they still hurt!  My fault, I shoved them through dry. XD

Anyways, the plugs I got are so cute!

The ones I am wearing now:
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ac...Metals-WTF-Panda-Mini-Plugs-2-Pack-140549.jsp

My other pair:
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ac...nTheDark-Octopus-Mini-Plugs-2-Pack-136417.jsp



Also, wanted to add that I get attached to strange things and I kinda miss my old gauges.. D; LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2011)

Piercings are not my thing but like the gauges you got.


----------



## Yield (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol thank you :]
I actually also bought this dress:
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...k-amp-White-Polka-Dot-TwoFer-Dress-705469.jsp
8DDDD


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2011)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 16, 2011)

Really like it.


----------



## Yield (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you :] It's so cute and I'm so glad they had my size. It's awesome! <3


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 16, 2011)

What a cute dress! And the octopus are so cute too! Gauges aren't my thing either, but I'm all about decorating your body the way you see fit!


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 17, 2011)

my son has gauges, the plugs look like the biggest ones but i think the holes are only the 2. Not real fond of them because i just wonder how its gonna look when he's 41 (he just turned 21). i know the hole shrinks when he takes them out and he assures me that the hole will close if he lets it, but i am rather dubious about that.....

i did however buy him for christmas, some totally clear plugs that look really cool (from hot topic).


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 17, 2011)

Love the dress


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm sorry but all I can imagine is 60 years from now all these little hunched over 80y/o men and women with floppy skin hanging off of their ears LOL


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 17, 2011)

My husband has two sets of gauges in each ear. The lower holes are zero's and the holes above them are two's. He has some really beautiful jewelry that wraps threw both holes. I LOVE THEM!


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well supposedly they do/can close or shrink substantially


----------



## Yield (Jun 17, 2011)

@LuellaJean: I know isn't it!? I saw that dress and knew I had to have it! I'm so glad they're up-eared bunnies on the dress because all my buns are up-eared :] And thank you for.. being awesome about this all ;D!!

@jujub793: Yeah, the holes, depending on the size will close up a lot. I believe a 10 closes up to a normal earring size.. :] Unsure though, I never let mine close up obviously XDD Hehe. Oooh! I think the clear ones are so cool!

@Must_Love_Pets: Ahh me too <3 :]

@nermal71: LOL! When I'm 90 and have nothing to do.. I can just wobble my ears.. LOL

@I_heart_Fraggles: Oooh that sounds awesome! PICS? :]


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 18, 2011)

So cute! I wouldn't go past a zero for now though... Anything past that isn't likely to shrink on it's own if you ever get sick of them. My ex-boyfriend had huge ones - I think 1.5 inch diameter. Whenever he took them out we'd laugh because they looked kinda falic :biggrin2:. Anyway, don't go too big too fast. Stick with a size for a couple months, just to be sure you don't change your mind. Fashion comes and goes!


----------



## Yield (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, I know Erin :] The whole story of my different story happened through a span of four years XDDD. :] I dunno if I could go any bigger.. shoving these ones in grossed me out! But the biggest I would probably go is double zero I think (it's not much bigger than zero from what I heard.)


----------



## gothicmist (Jun 22, 2011)

my husband has them. he wears a 00


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 22, 2011)

taaake it sloow. i used colored paper clips till i got to 8 then jumped straight to 00...years later still not healed


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 23, 2011)

Only because I worked in a tattoo shop..gauge is a unit of measurement. You don't have gauges...you have stretched ears. And you buy plugs, not gauges. LOL. It's a huuuuuge pet peeve of mine.  you wouldn't say you inched your ears or have inches! Nevertheless those are cute but be careful..hot topic is notorious for horrible quality if jewelry which can cause infections, esp in fresh ears.

Check our bodyartforms.com for quality jewelry


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 23, 2011)

And if it hurts, it might be infected and you streached too fast. It should never hurt to stretch. I was at a 00 for a long time and it took me three years to properly stretch. I strongly advise you go see a professional piercer and in a professional shop please...you can ger MRSA and other horrible infections. Not to mention the skin can fall off leaving your ears disfigured. Not trying to be a downer, but hopefully you wouldn't pierce yourself and streaching is the same idea. P


----------



## MsBunBun (Jun 27, 2011)

The biggest gauge I ever got to was 10 on my ear cartilage. It hurt like [email protected]#$ and it made me bleed. Lol. But then again I didnt gauge it properly 

I personally don't like anything below a 10 gauge (the ones that make your piercing bigger) but that is just my preference. The bigger gauges actually look pretty decent on some people.


----------



## NickZac (Jun 27, 2011)

All of mine were either 14 or 12; I only have two left which are daiths and they are 14. I would be careful when going below a 10 given they often heal slower and can be more involved healing/closing wise if you ever decide to take them out.

Pain wise, it is going to HURT for a while. Are you cleaning it with something light, like Satin or Provon antimicrobial soap and soaking in a sea salt/warm water mix?


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ms. Bun Bun, I have a Conch punch at 0 gauge. Worst pain of my life, slow healing, ect. Worth it though. One of them had to be scalped actually (ouch)

After some healing problems, I downsized to a 2g but now I re-streached (not gauged, streached) to a 0.

Here is what it looks like w/o jewlrey at a 2g


----------



## MsBunBun (Jun 27, 2011)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Ms. Bun Bun, I have a Conch punch at 0 gauge. Worst pain of my life, slow healing, ect. Worth it though. One of them had to be scalped actually (ouch)
> 
> After some healing problems, I downsized to a 2g but now I re-streached (not gauged, streached) to a 0.
> 
> Here is what it looks like w/o jewlrey at a 2g


lol woah, thats actually the first time i've seen a large gauged piercing without an earring on


----------



## NickZac (Jun 27, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> Ms. Bun Bun, I have a Conch punch at 0 gauge. Worst pain of my life, slow healing, ect. Worth it though. One of them had to be scalped actually (ouch)
> 
> After some healing problems, I downsized to a 2g but now I re-streached (not gauged, streached) to a 0.
> 
> Here is what it looks like w/o jewlrey at a 2g



How long did that take to heal?!?!?! I had a 12g conch and it was pretty unpleasant. You are braver than I!! I can't imagine how much and long that hurt for in a 0g given it has so little blood flow to heal!!! Behind an industrial/orbital combo, it was the least fun piercing I had and was a lot worse than any of my tattoos...some of which are kinda big too.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had it for a year and a half and the left one is still healing. When they did the left first, I totally was going to back out of getting the right done I was in so much pain..but I knew it had to be done. I had an industrial/orbital years ago (6 years..gosh I feel old) and I had too much hypertonic scarring to leave it in. 

The punch is by far the worst pain I have felt in a short time. I have lots of tattoos too; my feet are done, my calf (and entire 7 hour piece) ribs, hip, neck, ankle and wrist. My calf hurt the most.

Next year I am scheduled for my scarification piece. I'll let you know how painful that is


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 27, 2011)

What is an industrial/orbital?

I think the tatoos and piercings are much more mainstream now than in our parent's generation. There are still some career choices that do not mix well. I would be cautious as a HS aged person making choices that you can not undo if you change your mind later and want a career in something like finance. I'm in pharmaceuticals and anything too obvious would not go over well. It would seriously hamper getting a job even if it is a stupid bias.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 27, 2011)

My mother is heavily tattooed as well as most of my family members. My arms are not tattooed, so I just have to wear pants/coverd shoes. The tattoo on my wrist can be easily covered up. But everyone in our generation has some tattoo or another; it is no longer special. So I doubt in future years it will matter as much. As a caregiver (CNA which many people chose as a career) I can have visible piercings/tattoos as long as the client is comfortable.

Future wise none of my career options hidner me from having tattoos. that being said, I still won't heavily tattoo my forearms or chest until I know for certian.

Industrial to orbital is 4 hole piercing where a regular industrial (google it) can be attatched to a orbital piercing in whatever location they choose. It can get confusing because it can mean a lot of things. Mine was connected by a D-ring bar in my upper cartlidge..sorry I don't have a photo!


----------



## NickZac (Jun 27, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> What is an industrial/orbital?
> 
> I think the tatoos and piercings are much more mainstream now than in our parent's generation. There are still some career choices that do not mix well. I would be cautious as a HS aged person making choices that you can not undo if you change your mind later and want a career in something like finance. I'm in pharmaceuticals and anything too obvious would not go over well. It would seriously hamper getting a job even if it is a stupid bias.



Sorry for the bad pic but it is all I can find and I took mine out 8 months ago.





It is an industrial (long one) that goes through a center cart piercing. It is four cart holes total.

I hear ya on the tattoos. They have gotten a lot more acceptable but mine are all back, chest, and upper arms. I work in an office with many people who are much older and far more socially conservative than me so I cover them. Thats why I took all the piercings out, except my daiths, which for some reason is accepted in the business community, maybe because they are so unique that they confused people.

Especially those at a HS age should get tattoos with Infinink, or whatever it is called. It can be fully removed with iirc 1 laser session.



Myia09 wrote:


> Industrial to orbital is 4 hole piercing where a regular industrial (google it) can be attatched to a orbital piercing in whatever location they choose. It can get confusing because it can mean a lot of things. Mine was connected by a D-ring bar in my upper cartlidge..sorry I don't have a photo!



That is a much better explanation that I can give...I was sitting here pondering how to explain it in a manner that made sense. TY!


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow! Love the dress! And I lol at the comment about wobbling ears. 

I had a teacher in high school that had plugs. I think she gauge 2 or 0. They were jeweled.


----------

